
Critical Lesson: "Was it worth starting a startup when competitors could easily copy him? The answer in such cases is almost always yes." -- Being Copied (Paul Graham) Apr 2006 - staunch
http://paulgraham.infogami.com/blog/copy
======
staunch
I think this is one of the most important lessons you can learn. When you have
a really great idea it's easy to feel nervious about how obvious or simple it
is. I think a lot of great products are never built because of that effect.

Your real competitive advantage is having a clearer vision of the problem and
being ridiculously more passionate about solving it.

